# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Donne petits chatons

## prgasp77

Bonjour,
nous donnons des petits chatons tout mignons. Ils ne sont pas encore sevrs (ils ont 20j environ, fin du sevrage estim  40j). Nous sommes en rgion parisienne (sevran, 93).

 venir une photo des quatre monstres et une photo d'un chat adulte de la mme mre (probablement le mme pre vu les ressemblances) qui est vraiment magnifique.

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour,
les petits commencent  manger de la viande, ils seront bientt prts  quitter les jupes de leur mre. Il y a deux mles (le noir et un tigr) et deux femelles (celle en photo 4 et 7, et celle en photo 6). Voici quelques photos des bestioles :

Toutes les photos (~3Mo/photo)

Miniatures (cliquez pour agrandir) :

 . 

 . 

 . 



N'hsitez pas  les adopter, ils sont trs clins ! Concernant le frre adulte, il s'est absent de la maison depuis deux semaines (srement pour chasser les femelles  ::D: ).

----------


## Lyche

Je suis fan du tout noir aux yeux bleus  ::cry::  il me rappel mon chat que ma sur veux plus me rendre Malheureusement je ne suis pas en capacit de le prendre dans l'immdiat, sinon je l'aurais fait  ::(:

----------


## Socki

a donne envie...

----------


## prgasp77

> a donne envie...


Mais trop ... je ne peux pas en prendre un dans mon appart tudiant, mais j'en ai tellement envie  ::):  C'est craquant ces bbettes.
Sinon j'ai pens  une petite sauce au poivre, a intresse quelqu'un ?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Vous me conseill quoi comme sauce avec?(Oh c'est bon on a le droit de rire ::mrgreen:: )

_edit:_ Mince j'avais pas vu, on m'a devanc sur la blague!

----------


## Acropole

Parenthse culturelle : saviez vous que tous les chats domestiques sont en fait de la mme race ? Ils viennent du moyen orient o ils taient utiliss dans l'antiquit pour chasser les rongeurs qui venaient dtruire les cultures. Certains chercheurs disent mme que les chats ont fortement contribu  l'mergence des civilisations en protgeant efficacement les cultures et, donc, en favorisant l'alimentation d'un plus grand nombre de personnes.
Merci les chats  ::ccool:: 

Petit dossier sur l'histoire des chats

----------


## Remizkn

Dommage, je suppose que peu d'entre nous possde de champs  protger...

----------


## Maxoo

Faudrait voir  arrter de polluer ce topic.
Ici on veut trouver un foyer pour ces adorables petits chatons.

 ::merci:: 

@prgasp77 si seulement je n'habitais pas en appartement ...  ::cry::

----------


## Caro-Line

Ils sont vraiment trop choupinets  ::love:: .
Toujours pas cass depuis presque 1 mois ?

Moi j'avoue que j'adorerais, mais faudrait que je puisse les rcuprer dans le coin de chez moi.
Tu descendrais pas sur la cte d'azur pour les vacances par hasard ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Tu descendrais pas sur la cte d'azur pour les vacances par hasard ?


Si tu l'hberges pendant une semaine tous frais pays, je pense qu'il devrait pouvoir venir  ::P:

----------


## prgasp77

> Faudrait voir  arrter de polluer ce topic.
> Ici on veut trouver un foyer pour ces adorables petits chatons.
> 
> 
> 
> @prgasp77 si seulement je n'habitais pas en appartement ...


C'est gentil Maxoo. Mais la pollution ne me gne pas, au contraire ! Plus vous pourrissez ce topic, plus longtemps il sera en tte de page, et plus de monde le verra  :;): 




> Si tu l'hberges pendant une semaine tous frais pays, je pense qu'il devrait pouvoir venir


Et comment ! j'apporte mme la bire ! Tu prfre la blanche, blonde, brune ou rousse Caroline ? D'ailleurs pour rpondre  ta question, il en reste un dernier (un mle) :



N'hsitez pas ! Ils sont adorables !

----------


## DonKnacki

> @prgasp77 si seulement je n'habitais pas en appartement ...


+1 : quel dommage! en plus ma copine est fanna des chatons 
Refais nous une porte dans 3 ans environs, je serai peut tre dans une maison  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

Vraiment trop mignons.

Helas, nous avons dj deux petites chattes de deux ans qui n'apprcieraient pas vraiment un troisime colocataire dans la maison.

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour bonjour.
Tous mes petits chatons ont t placs. Ils ont tous trouv un parent adoptif. Merci  dveloppez.com qui m'a permis de trouver un abri pour deux d'entre eux. J'espre qu'on aura le droit a un petit lolcat  ::mrgreen::

----------

